# Was machst du nur mit mir?



## Emmanuel27

Hola comunidad, ¿me podrían ayudar con esta frase?
Anna strich über ihre Seiten, ihren Bauch, ließ dann aber ab, während Eva ihren Kopf noch näher zog. Als sie sich lösten, flüsterte Eva: *»Was machst du nur mit mir?« [¿Qué me estás haciendo?]*
»Das wollte ich dich gerade fragen.«
Eva lachte verhalten. »Es ist schon spät, wir sollten jetzt schlafen. Die Couch ist ziemlich bequem.«
Anna war enttäuscht von der plötzlichen Abfuhr. /Danke im voraus


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: »Was machst du nur mit mir?« [¿Qué me estás haciendo?]*
En este caso puede que _*nur*_ signifique “entonces/simplemente” (O que, por otro lado, ni tan siquiera se traduce; lo saben mejor los nativos.)

[¿Qué me estás haciendo entonces/?] —¿Qué (diablos) pasa aquí?


----------



## Tonerl

_*De hecho, en este caso ni falta que hace usar el adverbio „nur“, porque se podría ser entendido posiblemente como que "quieras hacer algo solamente/exclusivamente conmigo" por ejemplo: encontrarse para ir al cine, tomar un cafèsito, etc...
Por eso basta con decir:

Was machst du mit mir ?*_
Qué me estás haciendo?


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*De hecho, en este caso ni falta que hace usar el adverbio „nur“, porque se podría ser entendido posiblemente como que "quieras hacer algo solamente/exclusivamente conmigo" por ejemplo: encontrarse para ir al cine, tomar un cafèsito, etc...
> Por eso basta con decir:
> 
> Was machst du mit mir ?*_
> Qué me estás haciendo?



Siento decir que no entiendo el comentario de arriba: (_"porque se podría ser entendido posiblemente como que" y "quier*a*s hacer algo solamente/exclusivamente conmigo")_


También discrepo de la afirmación "_De hecho, en este caso ni falta que hace usar el adverbio „nur“*". *_(Duden dice que "nur" es una partícula.)

Yo pienso que la frase "Was machst du nur mit mir?" significa "¿Pero qué me estás haciendo?" o "¿Pero qué estás haciendo conmigo?" donde "pero" enfatiza la pregunta. NO se trata, en mi opinión, de preguntar qué es lo que hace persona A exclusivamente con persona B y con nadie más. 

Del contexto, creo que se puede deducir claramente que las dos chicas están hablando de su relación sentimental, de lo que se están haciendo mutuamente ...


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> También discrepo de la afirmación "_De hecho, en este caso ni falta que hace usar el adverbio _*„*_*nur“*_*.* (Duden dice que "nur" es una partícula.)



_*"Nur*_" wird laut Duden sowohl als_* Adverb*_, als auch als Wort mit gleicher Bedeutung, als _*Partikel *_verwendet !


----------



## anahiseri

Yo diría que el *nur *da un tono que es más o menos el *pero *de la traducción de bwprius.
Las partículas *modales* nunca son necesarias, pero eso no significa que no cumplan una función. 
Por cierto, no estamos hablando de partículas en general, sino de partículas modales.Valgan *nein, sehr, sogar* como ejemplos de partículas no modales.


----------



## kunvla

anahiseri said:


> Valgan *nein, sehr, sogar* como ejemplos de partículas no modales.


Para mí son adverbios todos los tres.

En cuanto al *nur* de la consulta, sí es una partícula modal, aunque en otros textos puede desempeñar la función adverbial como por ejemplo en "Mach das nur mit mir", esto es, que lo hagas solamente conmigo y con ningún otro / ninguna otra.

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

Kunvia, para ti serán adverbios, pero de acuerdo con Duden 
*nein, sehr* y  *sogar*
 pueden tener función de adverbio y de partícula.


----------



## kunvla

anahiseri said:


> Kunvia, para ti serán adverbios, pero de acuerdo con Duden
> *nein, sehr* y *sogar*
> pueden tener función de adverbio y de partícula.


Creo que te refieres al uso de _sehr_, ¿no?

Según el DWDS, son adverbios todos los tres. No se me ocurre ningún caso en que pudieran funcionar como partícula modal.

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

kunvla said:


> Creo que te refieres al uso de _sehr_, ¿no?
> 
> Según el DWDS, son adverbios todos los tres. No se me ocurre ningún caso en que pudieran funcionar como partícula modal.
> 
> Saludos,



Auf der folgenden Seite werden alle drei (nein, sehr, sogar) der einen oder anderen Partikelkategorie zugeordnet.

Etwas befremdlich finde ich, dass auf dieser Seite der Begriff Partikel nicht mit femininem Artikel gebraucht wird ...


----------



## anahiseri

kunvla said:


> Según el DWDS, son adverbios todos los tres. No se me ocurre ningún caso en que pudieran funcionar como partícula modal



no todas las partículas son modales.
Partikel - Formen und Beispiele | Einfache Erklärung | EasyDeutsch
es decir, que una partícula no sea modal no significa que no pueda ser una partícula.


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> *Auf der folgenden Seite* werden alle drei (nein, sehr, sogar) der einen oder anderen Partikelkategorie zugeordnet.
> 
> Etwas befremdlich finde ich, dass auf dieser Seite der Begriff Partikel nicht mit femininem Artikel gebraucht wird ...


Du hast vergessen, den Link zu deiner Seite mit zu posten.

@anahiseri, te dejo la definición de _*nein*_ tomada del DWDS:

*nein* Adv.   eine verneinende, ablehnende Antwort auf eine Frage ausdrückend, ahd. (9. Jh.), mhd. _nein_, asächs. mnd. _nēn_, mnl. _neen_, _nein_, nl. _neen_ setzt sich zusammen aus der Verneinungspartikel ahd. _*ni*_ (8. Jh.), mhd. _*ne*_, asächs. _*ni*_, _*ne*_, mnd. _*nē*_, got. _*ni*_ und der neutr. Form des unbestimmten Artikels (s. ↗ein Num.), so daß von einer Bedeutung ‘nicht eins’ auszugehen ist. Der Verneinungspartikel (auch in ↗nicht, ↗nie, ↗niemand, s. d.) entsprechen ...​DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache​
En cuanto al Duden: según el diccionario, _*nein*_ es partícula (aquí), —aunque _*nicht*_ es tanto partícula (aquí) como adverbio (aquí), pero en su gramática lo denominan sólo _Negationspartikel_—, *sehr* es tanto adverbio como partícula (aquí) y _*sogar*_ es adverbio (aquí).

Mejor le sigo al DWDS puesto que presenta esas cosas más claro, al menos para mí.

Saludos,


----------

